# Tyrell N6 Quick Tip YouTube video series



## zygomatic (Dec 25, 2018)

I proudly inform everyone that the pilot episode of my humble Tyrell N6 Quick Tip YouTube video series is up on YouTube as of last night. Please check it out. Any suggestion or critique is welcome.

The first episode is about the _VCA1: PAN_ parameter.
Here's the link to the video:


Merry Christmas and I hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 25, 2018)

If anyone would like something to be included in the series, please let me know.


----------

